# I finally got my Focus DI-2



## siclmn

*I finally got my Focus Ultegra DI-2*

It took 6 months but I have it. It has been raining non stop here but I slapped on some fenders and rode 50 miles in the rain anyway.
It's a Focus Cayo Evo 2.0. Retail is $4400 and I paid (not payed) $3900. It's a medium stiff kind of ride, but not as sure footed as my Fuji Team. It was so windy and rainy that maybe it just seemed soft to me. The shifting is to die for. It is quiet and precise.

I just completed my second ride in the sun, another 50 miles, the bike is growing on me I love it. It is a keeper. 
Some pictures.


----------



## siclmn

I guess nobody cares about my new bike, not cool enought for you dudes.


----------



## cda 455

siclmn said:


> I guess nobody cares about my new bike, not cool enought for you dudes.



I think you chased them away when you installed fenders  !


----------



## Erion929

siclmn said:


> I guess nobody cares about my new bike, not cool enought for you dudes.



The bike is SWEET, especially with the Di2 ! :thumbsup: I've seen the front chainring work of the Di2 and it's buttery. The forum is just slow, coming out of winter....

**


----------



## santosjep

How did I miss this? Great bike man!!!


----------



## Z6_esb

I know I am resurrecting this thread but would like some input from OP. Do you still love your Cayo? I have found this model at a shop, the 2012 model, and it's on sale for around $3K. What do you think of it? I am currently on a Felt Z6 looking for something a bit more aggressive.


----------



## siclmn

Z6_esb said:


> I know I am resurrecting this thread but would like some input from OP. Do you still love your Cayo? I have found this model at a shop, the 2012 model, and it's on sale for around $3K. What do you think of it? I am currently on a Felt Z6 looking for something a bit more aggressive.


Yes I have about 5,000 + miles on it now and it's the only bike I ride. 
First the negative, over 30 mph it's a bit twitchy and sometimes I let the group pull ahead of me when going down hills because it does not feel stable. It feels like it's wandering and in the wind. This might be my fault because I put a short stem on it and kept the full stack of spacers for the hight. I really think if I lowered the stem and went longer in reach the bike would be more stable. 
The good is that it's the only bike I want to ride and I have 6 bikes. The 
DI-2 is so perfect and you don't need to worry in the rain for there are no cable problems any more. The bike is stiff yet it doesn't beat me up so it's my cup of tea. 
Like any bike you need to ride it and form your own opinions. There is a reason why just about everybody rides a different kind of bike.
Right now this bike is on sale for a thousand dollars less then I paid and that pisses me off but it's only money.


----------



## Z6_esb

Thanks for your reply. I am test riding this weekend or next. I am looking at Scott CR1, BMC SLR01, bmc slr01, super6, and the cayo. I am testing all and then going from there. I appreciate the insight.


----------



## zeeno

Siclmn,
I'm looking at getting 12' Cayo Evo 2.0 with the Di2. I was wondering what size your riding and your height & inseam? I'm 5'10" with a 32" inseam and wasn't sure if I should get a md or lg. Thx


----------



## Z6_esb

zeeno said:


> Siclmn,
> I'm looking at getting 12' Cayo Evo 2.0 with the Di2. I was wondering what size your riding and your height & inseam? I'm 5'10" with a 32" inseam and wasn't sure if I should get a md or lg. Thx


I too would like to know this. 

I test rode a Cayo last week in Size Medium (54). I am 5'10'' with 31" inseam. I have a long torso. It seemed to fit fine. The 110mm stem was a little long for me so I would swap out for 100mm until i can get some stronger ab and back muscles. The stand-over was good.

I am just waiting to to save up enough money. I think I am going to pull the trigger on a Cayo Evo 3.0


----------



## zeeno

z6_esb, so are you looking at getting a medium? What was your impression of the bike? They have some great closeout deals on Focus bikes at Colorado Cyclist.


----------



## Z6_esb

I thought it was awesome. I took a whole day to testride bikes at my LBS. I tried each of: Cayo (Med), Look 586 (Medium), and Scott CR1 Pro (Medium). I was able to put my wheels (Easton EC90SL Clinchers) and my own saddle on each of them. The Cayo was my favorite of the three. The Look was a little disappointing because it was so expensive and felt the same as my Felt Z series. The Scott was very nice. It weighed 16 lbs with my wheels and my speedplays on there. It rode great. The Cayo, however, made me grin while riding it. It had 105 Shimano on it but it was great!. It was smooth, snappy, and pretty comfortable considering it has the most aggressive HT Angle and lowest HT Height. The internal cable routing and shapes of the tubes are beautiful. I like the closeouts on the Colorado Cyclist but I want the 2013 Cayo 3.0 (that red and black is so nice looking) and my LBS has competitive pricing. 

The medium was perfect for me. I inquired about the large and the fitter kinda laughed. He told me to throw a leg over a large. It was a struggle and the TT rode higher than I preferred.:blush2:

I still need to ride the BMC SLR01 and Cannondale SuperSix then I will make my decision.

Hope this helps. Ask me some more questions if you'd like if I didn't cover everything.


----------



## zeeno

Yeah, It seems that Focus has kind of weird sizing. From their sizing chart on their website the md has a 54cm seattube and then jumps up to 57cm on the lg. You think they would have a size in between. My current bike is a Litespeed Tuscany titanium with a 55cm ST. It's a pretty rigid riding bike. Did you happen to get the weight of the Cayo you rode? I'm really interested in getting a Di2 groupo. I tested a Spec Tarmac with the Ultegra Di2 and really liked the electronic shifting. It's a bit heavier groupo then cable but the shifting and auto trimming is awesome. Did you happen to do much descending on the Cayo? I had read something somewhere online that said the test rider thought it felt a bit unstable on descents might have been remedied with a longer stem. Also did you do much climbing on it? What did you think?


----------



## Z6_esb

the bike felt really stable going downhill. I maybe hit 30 or 35 mph. No complaints. I didn't do any extended climbing. I got a good 2 mile hill at like 2%. Very responsive and felt good when I got out of the saddle. I did not weigh it but I read somewhere that it is like mid 17 lbs, so it would have been high 16 lbs with my wheels? Don't quote me. When I go back for another test ride, I will see if I can weigh it. I rode the 6.0 with 105 mix which is probably more portly than the SRAM Force ride I am looking at buying. Not sure about the weight with Di2. Someone may chime in here.

It was a great ride. I would be happy with it. I just need to test some other frames to make sure that it's what I want.


----------



## Z6_esb

The climbing was good but I didn't do too much. I never felt any instability. I was riding the 105 mix n match 6.0 and it felt pretty light. I will see if I can get in there and weigh it in a few weeks.


----------



## zeeno

Cool. Thanks for your replys. Good luck on finding your next ride. Keep me posted on what you end up getting.


----------



## Z6_esb

You're welcome. Not sure what happened there. I had one response and then I thought it was deleted so I wrote another. I'll post up my thoughts after a longer ride


----------



## siclmn

Hey, I am 5'8'' with a 32'' inseam. I have the small. I tried the next size up and when I straddled the bar it was too big for me. I could have got it but I would have almost felt the bar every time I stood on the ground. It was too close.


----------



## Z6_esb

I find this stuff fascinating. Bikes of different geometries and sizes are always different for people. Be sure to test ride if you can. I saw a 2012 Cayo with di2 for $2200...it was a large. Would have been smoking deal for a bike that didn't fit me


----------



## zeeno

Wow that is a good deal. Who was selling it?


----------



## Z6_esb

A local shop in San Diego. It was sold a little bit ago


----------



## Z6_esb

Z6_esb said:


> I find this stuff fascinating. Bikes of different geometries and sizes are always different for people. Be sure to test ride if you can. I saw a 2012 Cayo with di2 for $2200...it was a large. Would have been smoking deal for a bike that didn't fit me


I just noticed a typo. It was $3200. Not as great of a deal. Sorry for misleading. I have seen a few 2012 di2 Cayo around San Diego. They are in the $3200 to $3500 range.


----------



## Newnan3

What brand of fenders are those? Do they keep the bike any cleaner ?


----------



## davamagic

*Question to siclmn*



siclmn said:


> Hey, I am 5'8'' with a 32'' inseam. I have the small. I tried the next size up and when I straddled the bar it was too big for me. I could have got it but I would have almost felt the bar every time I stood on the ground. It was too close.


Sorry to resurrect a very old thread, but I am interested in how you have found your Cayo Evo in size small. 

I am on the threshold of buying last year's (2013) model Cayo Evo 3.0. The LBS here in UK only has it in size S (51) - I too have a 32" inseam but with a longer torso (I am just over 5' 9"), so according to the size chart, i thought I would be too big for the S frame.

However, I tested a S frame from the Evo 2014 model in-store on the LBS's turbo-trainer. Was also surprised at the stand-over height - seemed high for a small frame. 

Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## colnagoG60

FWIW, *JensonUSA* has the 2013 Cayo with Ultegra DI2 for $2,399.


----------



## Z6_esb

I am 5'10" with 31. 5" inseam (lots of torso on this guy) and ride the medium. The eTT is like 545mm on it. I had to get a 90mm stem. The 110mm that came with it was just too long. I am flexible but just couldn't make the reach on the stock stem. Trouble with going to the S is the shorter HT. The M has 135mm and S is in the 120 range I think. 

It's easier to make a small bike fit than one that is too big


----------



## davamagic

Z6_esb said:


> I am 5'10" with 31. 5" inseam (lots of torso on this guy) and ride the medium. The eTT is like 545mm on it. I had to get a 90mm stem. The 110mm that came with it was just too long. I am flexible but just couldn't make the reach on the stock stem. Trouble with going to the S is the shorter HT. The M has 135mm and S is in the 120 range I think.
> 
> It's easier to make a small bike fit than one that is too big


Thanks Z6_esb, I appreciate the level of detail; that provides great comfort for me in my decision! Your dimensions are really quite similar to mine - although I am not that flexible, especially in hip flexors and neck/upper back, so I think the geometry of the S may be a little too "aggressive" and I agree the HT and eTT would be very short (edited - just checked the website and the HT in the S is even shorter than you recall, at 110mm!).


----------

